# .
.      ?    -  , , . :Wink:

----------


## 777

> -  , ,


 ...      ?

----------


## Nastusik

,     ,   -    .   Email,

----------

Email Prokhorova@itplus.ru  :Wink:

----------

,   .   ,   ..

----------


## aero

> Email Prokhorova@itplus.ru


      e-mail   medved-sm@yandex.ru

----------

.    , .  ?

----------


## 777

01  2004.                                                                                                                                     
 . 


    ,    ,                ,     ,        :

1.  

1.1.           1  2004 .,   231.

1.2.                  ,      ,  ,    ,       .

2.     

2.1.        :

2.1.1.    ,     ,    ,       .

2.1.2.        .

2.1.3.          .

2.1.4.     .

2.1.5.      ,      ,   .

2.1.6.    ,  .

2.1.7.      ,    .

2.1.8.          .

2.1.9.          ,      .

2.2.         :

2.2.1.          ,       .

2.2.2.                .

2.2.3.       ,     .

2.2.4.      .

2.2.5.  .

2.2.6.        ,     .

2.2.7.   ,   .

2.2.8.     .

2.2.9.    .

2.2.10.  ,     ,     .

2.2.11.       .

2.2.12.          .

2.2.13.          ,          .

2.2.14.       ,   ,                  ,        500 000 . ,   ,            .

3.  

3.1.        ,      , :

     ,   ,          ,    ,     ,   ,  ,           ; 
         , , ,  ; 
    ,    .
4. 

4.1.           50 000  (    ).

4.2.    . 5.1                ,     ,    5    .

4.3.   . 5.2     4-  ,   ,     (    4-    ,   ,    ).

5.  

5.1.     ,   ,  ,    , :

         ,  ,    ,  ; 
,     ()              .
5.2.     ,    , :

     ()       ,      ; 
  ,   ()    .
6.   

6.1.         .

6.2.       .

6.3.                     .

7.    

:
  :

 : 324156,
.   , . , . 43                                              





      ..

..
   1234 654387
   . 
12  2002 

: 345654, .,
. , 132, . 18.

            ..

----------


## 777

.

http://www.klerk.ru/boss/?43989

http://www.penzarem.ru/komp/komp_2_7.htm

----------


## 777

(    )





                                                  __________200__  




    ______________, 
   ,     
 ____________________,   ,  _____________, 
    ,   : 
_________________________________________,   , 
    : 

1.   

1.1.        
   _____________,  N ______________. 

1.2.        

   ,    
  ,  ,   
 ,       
. 

1.3.       
    ,   

. 


,       
    ,   
   ,     
. 

1.4.      
,      
,        
  ,        
 . 



2.       

2.1.         
    : 

2.1.1.    , 
    ,    
,       . 

2.1.2.      
  . 

2.1.3.      
    . 

2.1.4.     
. 

2.1.5.      
,      
,   . 

2.1.6.    , 
 . 

2.1.7.      
,    . 

2.1.8.        
  ,    
    . 

2.1.9.       
   . 

2.1.10.        

 . 

2.1.11.       
   ,     
 . 

2.1.12.       
    ,     , 
    ,     
- ,   . 

2.2.       
  : 

2.2.1.       
   ,     
  . 

2.2.2.        
        . 

2.2.3.       ,   
  . 

2.2.4.      . 

2.2.5.  . 

2.2.6.        
,     . 

2.2.7.   ,  
 . 

2.2.8.     . 

2.2.9.    . 

2.2.10.  ,    
 ,     
. 

2.2.11.       . 

2.2.12.        
  . 

2.2.13.       
   ,       
   . 

2.2.14.    ,  
 ,    
  ,  ,   

  ,   . 

2.2.15.       , 
  ,     


   _______________ . ,  
 ,       
    . 

2.3.    ,     
,     
   . 



3.   

3.1.       
 ,     
 , : 

-      
,   ,    
      ,    
,     , 
  ,  ,    

; 

-       
   , , ,  
; 

-       
  ,    ; 

-  ,     
  ; 

-     , 
   . 

3.2.         
    ,    
   . 



4.      

4.1.        
     , 

 . 

4.2.      
   . 

4.3.     ,  
   ,   
    ____________________ 

 ___ . 



5.   

5.1.      
     _____________________ (  
  ). 

5.2.    .5.1   

       ,    
 ,    __%   . 

5.3.   .5.1    
 ___     . 

  .5.2    
 ____  ,   ,   
  (   - _____    , 
  ,    ). 



6.   

6.1.     ,  
 ,  ,    
, : 

-       
   ,  , 
   ,  ; 

- ,     
()       

. 

6.2.     ,  
  , : 

-      ()  
     , 
     ; 

-   ,   ()  
  . 



7.    

7.1.         
. 


,       
  . 

7.2.      
_________________________. 

7.3.       

      . 

7.4.       

. 

7.5.       

,      

. 


     . 



8.   

8.1.      
,    . 


     , 
 . 



   . 

8.2.        
  . 

8.3.       
 ,      ,  

 .      

  .

----------


## twix

,        () ,     ?

----------


## 777

,       ,       ?   ,     - .         ?    

 . 68         ,      .         .         -  (  ),   - ,    .






> () ,


......



    ( )
              ________________________________________________________________
(    )




.                                                                                      ______________________ .

__________________________________________________,    ,      _________________________ ( ...   ,     ),       (    ____  ____________ _____ .),   ,  _____________________________________________________,     ,   ,     ,     :

1.	 

1.1.         . 
  ,        ,    (),   ,       .

2.	  

2.1.________________________________________________________                   ________________200__. ( N. ____ )/      _____________200__.( ____). 
2.2.            ,   ,           ( ) .
2.3.          ,  .
        ( )     .
2.4.         .
2.5.              ( ) .

3.	   

3.1.  : 
-         ( ); 
-     ,      ,     ; 
-      ;
-      ;
-      ,       ,    (     ),    ,    ; 
-     ,    ,      ; 
-    ,  ,   , ; 
-                       ; 
-     , , , ,       ; 
-    ,    ,      ;   ,  . 
3.2.        :
-	        -, , , ,           __________.;
-	        -, , , ,     ,    .
3.3.   ,      -  ,         ,    1   .
3.4.                   .
3.5.  :
-   ;
-    ;
-        ;
-       .

4.	  

4.1.             ,            . 
4.2.          . 
4.3.   ,        - .



5.	     

5.1.        _____________________   .
5.2.              (, ),    ,        .
5.3.              .
5.4.                  . 
5.5.         ________(  )  . 
5.6.             ,       ,      ,   ,   (). 

6.	  

6.1.       _____________.
6.2.     ()  .

7.	    

7.1.   : 

-  ;
-         ; 
-           ();
          -          ;
-  ,    .

	7.2.                        .  
	7.3.                     ()             _________________ .





8.  

8.1.       ,           . 
8.2.    :     ;      . 
8.3.        . 

 :

  ____________________________________________________   (, , )
  ___________________ N. __________________________  _____________________________________________________________________________
"___"____________ 19__ . 


 __________________________ ().



 _______________________________________________________ 
 : ___________________________________________________ ______________________________________________________________________________ 
 :
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

___________________________________________   ___________________
(...    )                                ()

----------


## _

> ,       ,       ?   ,     - .         ?    
> 
>  . 68         ,      .         .         -  (  ),   - ,    .


      .
 ( ),           (.,       - .20  , .40  " ").
         ,       .

----------

,   ?!          ,     ,  .        ? :Frown:

----------


## 777

**,       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

**, .     .

----------


## elzazz

.:

"    ,      .       ,   .,   ,      .
 1.  :
1.       ( ).
2.          .
:
1.                .
2.             ..
          .    ,   .       .          ( -1) *.       :      ()        28  2006 .

   .  :Embarrassment:      " "  ,    : 
1.   1   :        - ...
2.  :     ,   ,      ,     ,    ,   ,   ,     .

 -    ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,   ?!          ,     ,  .        ?


   :
_ 20.   
       :  ,  ;     ()      ,  ,    ,     ()    ._

  -      .        -    "",  -.

  :
_ 11.   
   ()   ,               ._

        ()   ,    -  .        (    )   -     (, .).

.  :Smilie:

----------

*_*, )
    )

----------


## ""

?        .             ,             ,   ?

----------


## stas

> ?


.

----------

, .  .   ,      .

----------


## ""

.?

----------


## ׸

> .?


  :        ? :Wink:   -

----------


## ""

-    ,           

    ,

        ?

----------


## ׸

> ?


-.      ?    .
,  .

----------

.




> 273.  
> ...
>           -    , ** , :
>      (),  ,   ;
>         ( )    ().
> 
> ...
>  277.    
>          ,  .


   .         ,       . ?




> ..      
>        ,    
>  ,    __%   .


        ,      %?

----------

28  2006 . N 2262-6-1

          .
,            (,  ), .   56        .           .
* ,             .*
         ,      .                 .        43 .
  273           ,      () .





..


-    ! 
      ,   ,     ?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,     ,   -    .   Email,


  ,  . :Embarrassment:            ? 
 :lelka@ngs.ru

----------


## falkarius

elzazz:     " "  ,    : 
1.   1   :        - ...
          1?
 :Embarrassment: 
 :Frown:           .       :   .... ...1?   -

----------

.,     .  ,     !  :yes:

----------

,   :Cool:

----------

.

    ,      2008     .   ? :Speaking:

----------

2008  :Wink:

----------


## falkarius

)) i.kuznetsov@mit-rus.ru  )

----------

,    .  (    )  ?
      ?

----------


## stas

,   .

----------

. .         , :     07.07.2008?

----------


## stas



----------


## GEprofi

:     1.         ,       .      ,        ,         ,     ?

----------


## stas

> ,


  .


> ,     ?


       ,          .

----------


## GEprofi

, .
    (   "  ...") ,      .    ?

----------


## stas

"    ( )".

----------

-     .
1.           (-  );
2.  ,     (   ),      ;
3.     (-1)  .
        (-1)     ?

----------

,     !
  ..   .  .       ?

----------

> ,     !
>   ..   .  .       ?


1.  
1.1.                       .
1.2.      .
1.3.        ,   ,     ,    .
1.4.          ,  - ,           .

----------

,    3 ,      ,   2         ? ?

----------


## stas

.       ,   ,  ,      .

----------

> .       ,   ,  ,      .


               .  ,         .      ,   ,      ?

----------

?   - ?     ?        ?       ...       ,   ...  ?

----------


## stas

,

----------

> ,


 ! ! 
,             ,      ,     (    ,    ),    /    ?

----------

-    ...    .   ?

   ջ,    "",     ,      ,   ,   ,     ,   ,    ,       :

----------


## stas

,   .

   ,   ,    ,     .

 ,   "" .

----------

> ,   ,    ,     .


  -   ,   ?

----------


## stas

,  .    - .

----------

> ,  .    - .


      ,    ,       .         ,      ...

----------


## stas

?
  , .

----------

> ?
>   , .


  .)

----------

> ?
>   , .


,     ,    .  .          . /  .    .     3-      (  ,     )?

----------


## mixer2009

2 ,  -       .,2   ,        ?
, , .  .    ,   ,    :Smilie: ?
,,    ,    "  "," "   ?

----------


## 30

!     4.         (___   ?___)  (    ).

----------

5.1.      _____________   .

   .     .

----------


## 30

[QUOTE= ;52616132]5.1.      _____________   .

   .     .[

     ?

----------

1 


.                                                                                             ___ _____________ 20__ .

                                                                  ___________________ ,
                                "",                              ___________________________________________________,                         ,                      ________________________________________________________________________________,
                                                                              (...)
                        "",                        ,   
   .

1.  

1.1.               ,   ,    ,    ,         ,          ,        ,     ,     ,   ,      .
1.2.            ,                .

2.  

2.1.  ,                __________________________________ (,    ..).
2.2.         .
2.3.         .         ,       ,   ,      .

3.   

3.1.          "___"__________ _____ .
3.2.       "___"________ _____ .,    .

4.  

4.1.                .          .
4.2.    ________      .           ,        .
4.3.    ,    ,    .
4.4.              .

5.    

5.1.      _____________   .
5.2.             (      ).
5.3.         ,    .
5.4.       (, ,   ..).                   " ".
5.5.                                __%    .

----------

6.    

6.1.  :
6.1.1.     :
6.1.1.1.     .
6.1.1.2.      ,     ,           ,   .
6.1.1.3.       ,    ,    , ,   ,   ,       ()  -.
6.1.1.4.      ,      .
6.1.1.5.        ,       .
6.1.1.6.       ,     ,       .
6.1.1.7.     ,     .
6.1.1.8.  ,      ,   ,   .
6.1.1.9.      .
6.1.1.10.  ,    .
6.1.1.11.   ,   .
6.1.1.12.       .
6.1.1.13.    (),     .
6.1.1.14.    ,     .
6.1.1.15.         ,   ,          ,     ,         ,        .
6.1.2.            .
6.1.3.   .
6.1.4.        .
6.1.5.         .
6.1.6.        .
6.1.7.      ,      ,   .
6.1.8.   ,    . 
6.1.9.           .
6.2.    :
6.2.1.   ,   .
6.2.2.             ,  ,     .
6.2.3. ,      ,   ,   .
6.2.4.     ,   .
6.2.5.  ,     .

7.    

7.1.  :
7.1.1.       ,   ,   .
7.1.2.   ,   .
7.1.3.   ,     ,      .
7.1.4.          ,     .
7.1.5.    ,      .
7.1.6.       ,   .
7.1.7.   ,     .
7.2.   :
7.2.1.      .
7.2.2.      ,    ,        ,     .
7.2.3.         ,     .
7.2.4.    .
7.2.5.   ,    ,   .

----------

8.    

8.1.         .

9.   

9.1.         ,   .

10.   

10.1.            ,    .
                        ,           ,         (   ).
                       ,                .
10.2.                 :
-          ,     ( ""  3  81  );
-               ( 1  83  );
-    ,     ( 2  83  );
-             ( 9  77  ).
10.3.                   ()              _______%  .
10.4.                          .

----------

11.  

11.1.         ,    ,   ,     ,     ,         ,        .
11.2.      ,   ,  :
)     ;
)          ,       ;
)    ;
)   ;
)   ,   .
 ,   ,      ,    .
11.3.        ,  .  ,   ,    ,    .         ,   .
11.4.      ,          .

----------

12.  

12.       :
12.1.   ( 78  ).
12.2.     ( 2  58  ),   ,              .
12.3.      ,             ( 280  ).
12.4.       ( 81  ),          ( 75  ).
12.5.                    ().
12.6.            ,   ()     ( 75  ).
12.7.              ( 73  ).
12.8.                (   72  ).
12.9.             (   72  ).
12.10. ,      ( 83  ).
12.11.             ,        ( 84  ).
12.12.                 () ( 278  ).
12.13.           () ( 278  ).
12.14. _____________________ (       ).
12.12.  ,   .
12.2.           .

13.  

13.1.           .
13.2.          .            .
13.3.   ,     ,   ,    .
13.4.   ,      ,    ,   .
13.5.     ,    ,      ,   -  .

----------

:                                                                    :                                                  
                   __________________________________                        
"________"                                                                                                                 ()    
 ____________                                  : ____________________________                       
_____________________________                                  __________________________________
__________                                                                         : ___________
 __________                                                              _____________ ________________
 _________                                                                _____________________________           
/    ____________________                                           __________________________________
/    ____________________                                          ____ ___________________ ______ .                                                               
  _________________________________                        __________________
    _________                                                              : __________________________              








              :                                                                              :


__________   ______________                                           __________    _____________________
         ()             ( )                                                                                  ()                             ( )

  ..




   : __________________



      ,                        

                                                     __________________________________ 



   () _________________

----------


## 30



----------

:Smilie:

----------

,  ? :Smilie:

----------

,    .

----------

.                                                                                                "___"__________ ____ .

                  _____________________________,

   "",            _____________________________________________________________________________         ,        ,       

_____________________________________________________________________________,
                                                                       (...)

______       "",      ,      
  :

1.  

1.1.               ,   ,    ,    ,         ,          ,        ,     ,     ,   ,      .
1.2.  ,           _____________________________________ ( )  __________________________________________________________________ (   ).
1.3.        .
1.4.        ,     ,    ,  ________ (_____) ,    ,   . 2.1  .
1.5.         .         ,       ,   ,      .

2.   

2.1.          "_____"______________ 20___ .
2.2.     :
      -    ______ ___________________ 20___ .
      -   __ ______________20__ .  __ _____________20__ .
2.3.       ,     .

----------

3.    

3.1.         (  )   _________________________________________ (_____________)   .
3.2.                  ,    ,  .. 
3.3.                          ,      __%    .
3.4.           ,    -   .              ,    ,  .
3.5.                      ,               ,               ,        .   ,       ,       .              ,      .
3.6.              .
   ,      ,       ,    .
      .
3.7.             (      )    ,     .
3.8.         ,    .

4.      

4.1.    ______ -      ______         - ____________________________________________ .
4.2.   : ______ . _____ .   : ______ . _____ .
4.3.             _____ .  _____ ,      .
4.4.       ______ (  28)  .
                    .              .                   .
4.5.                      ,          .

----------

5.    

5.1.  :
5.1.1.     ,    .
5.1.2.           .
5.1.3.   .
5.1.4.        .
5.1.5.         .
5.1.6.        .
5.1.7.         ,      ,   .
5.1.8.   ,     ,   ,    .
5.1.9.   ,    . ,    ,      .
5.1.10.             .
5.2.    :
5.2.1.   ,   .
5.2.2.             ,  ,     .
5.2.3. ,       ,   ,   .
5.2.4.     ,   .
5.2.5.  ,     .

----------

6.    

6.1.  :
6.1.1.       ,   ,   .
6.1.2.   ,   .
6.1.3.   ,     ,      .
6.1.4.          ,     .
6.1.5.    ,      .
6.1.6.       ,   .
6.1.7.   ,     .
6.2.   :
6.2.1.      .
6.2.2.      ,       ,        ,     .
6.2.3.         ,     .
6.2.4.    .
6.2.5.   ,    ,   .

7.   

7.1.         ,     .

----------

8.   

8.1.            ,    ,      .

9.  

9.1.         ,    ,   ,     ,     ,         ,        .
9.2.        ,     .
9.3.  ,   ,      ,    /  .

10.  

10.1.       :
10.1.1.  .
10.1.2.      .           2       .              .
10.1.3.      .
10.1.4.  ,     .
10.2.            ,   ,     ,       ().

----------

11.  

11.1.           .
11.2.               .            .
11.3.   ,     ,   ,     .
11.4.   ,      ,     ,   .
11.5.     ,    ,      ,   -  .

----------

12.  

                          :                                                                  :
                    _______________________________      
__________                                                                                                       ()
 :___________                                   : _________________________             
____________________________                                    _______________________________
______                                                                                _______________________________
 _________                                                                :  _______    
 ________                                                                  ___________ ______________
/    ___________________                                             _________________________
/    _____________________                                          _______________________________                                                                                                                                                                            
  _________________________________                        _______________________________                               
    _________                                                               ____ ________________ ______ .
                                                                                                _____________

13.  

         :                                                               :

__________ _______________                                ___________ ________________________
        ()                ( )                                                                      ()                             ( )

      ..



                                                                  ,                        

                                                     __________________________________ 


             () _____________________________________ 




   : ________________________

----------

.    .           .    ,  ,       ?            -0  1.   ,    .     ,       .      ,       .       (    .)? ,     ,      (,    - ).

----------

> ,       .






> -0  1.


   ,  1



> ,       .

----------

> ,  1


     /  0

----------

1,     .

----------

...   2 : 1     , 2 -  .     .                       . 
         ...    ...    ,       ?   ?

----------

-,

----------

> -,


, ,  .        .    -  .        ?    ,            -  ...     ....     ?

----------


## stas

**,        ,  ,  .

   - ,   ,       .

----------

> **,        ,  ,  .
> 
>    - ,   ,       .


!     .       .           (  ) ,     ?        .       ,    .
          ,          2  ?

----------


## stas

:Smilie: . , ,   ,     (   100%).

  -   .     ,     -    .

----------

> . , ,   ,     (   100%).
> 
>   -   .     ,     -    .


 -    ...       .          .   ,   ,           ,      ...   ,  .          ,   ...

----------


## Lison

-     ?      .

----------


## stas

*Lison*,           ,           ?  :Frown:

----------


## Lison

,        ,    , ,        , ..           ,  ,    . .         ,       :yes: !

----------


## .

,          .      :Wink:

----------


## Lison

!  :yes:

----------


## milaspb

.
    .     .      .            ?

----------

>

----------


## stas

-

----------

?         3...   ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

**,     .

----------

...  ...

----------


## .



----------

!     !

----------

,   ,            ,      ... ?

----------


## .



----------

> .       ,   ,  ,      .


,     ,       :
    -     ..,        (  .....  2)
-   -  ?..

----------

> .       ,   ,  ,      .


,     ,       :
    -     ..,        (  .....  2)
-   -  ?..

----------


## TIM

!     - ( ..). ,   ,    . :   -    ,         ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## stas

> ,     ,       :
>     -     ..,        (  .....  2)


  ,   ,   .    ""    .

----------


## Sophiko

!    ,             :
1.  = ,         .    ,    .    ?
2.    -   ,        ?
3.      ,               ?

----------


## Svetishe

,        !   . 1  2  - -  ,  .3   .

----------


## Sophiko

,       :Smilie:

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,  ,  ,      .
 /   ?       (12200)    (5205) ? 
     ,     .   ,    ( 15000)    /        ( 3   ).         "         ".    -  ,      .      ?  !

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php?title...edit&redlink=1

----------


## .

?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> ?


    -    ,     -    .     -   (

----------


## .

*lightmaker-girl*,       ))       .

----------

